# Is the Atheros AR9380 wifi chipset supported?



## chriswue (Apr 17, 2012)

I am currently building a fileserver for home and want to put a fast Wifi card in (can't hardwire due to location - it would become a mess). Now I came across the TP-Link TL-WDN4800 which is currently the only 450Mbit card available here. It runs on a AR9380 chipset. I have tortured google with all kinds of queries but have not found a definitive answer as to whether this chipset is supported or not under FreeBSD.

I have found that apparently it is supported in the ath9k driver for Linux but not sure if it has been ported/implemented for FreeBSD.

Can someone confirm?


----------



## chriswue (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, five minutes after I posted this I came across this page: http://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport
So apparently the answer is: No.
I could have sworn that I read every page on that wiki related to wifi before asking.


----------

